# Missing Cassette Metal Spacer!??



## meeshu (Jan 31, 2008)

I removed a 10 speed Shimano cassette off another bike for cleaning. I noticed that the rear metal spacer, which is supposed to fit on the back of the cassette between cassette and hub, was missing!? 

The spacer was not stuck to the back of the cassette, nor was it on the hub, and it hadn't fallen on the floor while removing the cassette.

I thought the cassette cogs seemed slightly loose before removing off the bike. :blush2:

The cassette was purchased new as an upgrade to the bike. But I don't recall there being a metal spacer being included with the cassette. And I'm not sure if there was an existing spacer on the wheel hub.

After visiting a couple of local bike stores, I managed to get a spare spacer which was fitted, and the cassette was reinstalled fine with no loose cogs.

Should new (10 speed Shimano) cassettes come WITH the metal spacer? If not, and apart from scrounging at LBS's, where do you get these spacers?


----------



## Kenrow (Dec 21, 2010)

I just replaced my rear cassette with a new one and I do not believe it came with the spacer. Got a new one at my LBS who commented that poeple loose/misplace them all the time.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

shimano cassettes should always come w/ the spacer if they need it. they don't come w/ the hub (unless it's a mavic wheel) because the hub/wheel maker has no idea if you're going to use a shimano cassette, or sram, or ird, or...


----------



## meeshu (Jan 31, 2008)

*But . . ?*

Thanks.

But there seems to be conflicting views, in that (Shimano 10 speed) cassettes may or may not come with the metal spacer(?)

As mentioned in my first post, I don't recall a spacer being included with the new Shimano 10 speed cassette. However, a spacer may have been included with the cassette, and I just don't remember it being included.

I've had a quick search online for stores that might have these (Shimano) metal spacers as extras, but haven't had much luck so far. However, I did find a store that has Chris King metal spacers which are supposed to be for use with Shimano cassettes. But the spacer thickness is 0.5mm instead of 1mm which is the required spacer thickness for use with (my) Shimano 10 speed cassette. Presumably one would then buy TWO Chris King 0.5mm spacers to make it up to 1mm thickness for use with cassettes that require 1mm spacers(?)


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

your math is correct. or you can hit your LBS and they'll most likely have one for you. and let me repeat..._shimano 10 speed cassettes come w/ a spacer_.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

my shimano 10s have all come with one too


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Shimano cassettes always come with the spacer, if they need one. It's on the plastic retainer that the cassette is on. I've seen a lot of them thrown away because people don't see them.

Spacers are available at any bike shop. I keep 20 or so in stock; your local shop should too, unless they don't do much with road bikes.

Such verbosity for a non-issue...


----------



## meeshu (Jan 31, 2008)

*Hmmm . .!*

OK. Spacers are _supposed_ to come with Shimano (10 speed) cassettes.

The main local bike store where I usually go *didn't* have any rear spacers(?) They only had a few cassette inter-cog spacers. And yet they sell and service lots of road bikes!? I had to go to another store where I managed picked up a used spacer for free. I just cleaned this spacer up before installing it.

The spacer I expected and got was just a standard thin washer looking spacer. After googling for Shimano 1mm spacers, I came up with this. But this 1mm spacer is an odd shape? The web site suggests this spacer also suitable for fitting between the cassette and the hub. Is this a new design of the Shimano spacer? Anyone use it between a 10 speed Shimano cassette and a hub?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

you don't want the weird shaped one in the photo you linked. you just want a plain 1mm spacer, looks like w thin ring. it fits into a recess on the back of the cassette spider.


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

What kind of wheel set?


----------



## meeshu (Jan 31, 2008)

Shimano R500.

I was wondering about that weird shaped spacer!?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

that weird one was for old cassettes, 7 & 8 speed i think


----------

